# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة حديث " تعلموا العربية وعلموها للناس " ؟

## الحسن أبو تراب

الحمد لله الذي علم بالقلم علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم والصلاة والسلام على خير من تعلم فعلم نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم , أما بعد :
كنت أبحث عن أحاديث يُذكر فيها فضل اللغة العربية وأهميتها , ومن الأحاديث التي قرأتها حديث لا أعلم أين أجده ولا أعلم ما صحته وهو قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه وهو يحثهم على تعلم اللغة العربية " تعلموا العربية وعلموها للناس "
فيسرني أن تقدموا لي المساعدة في البحث عن الأحاديث الصحيحة التي تبين فضل اللغة العربية !
وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

يُرفع للإفادة.

----------


## طالب علم السنة

للفائدة ، يراجع 
http://www.shababsyria.org/vb/showthread.php?t=39082

----------


## عمرو بن عباس السروجي

ما صحة الحديث: (تعلموا العربية وعلموها الناس)؟

الجواب
لا أعلم حديثاً في هذا.
قاله الشيخ المحدث عبد المحسن العباد في شرحه لسنن أبي داود.
وقال شيخنا محمد عمرو بن عبد اللطيف رحمه الله تعالى: لا يصح في هذا الباب حديث ويروى موقوفا على عمر ررر .
قلت : ولا يصح عن عمر أيضا والله أعلم.
ولم يذكر صاحب كنز العمال في هذا الباب إلا أثر عمر ررر. 
وجاء في فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية:
*تعلموا العربية وعلموها الناس.
ليس حديثا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإنما رواه البيهقي وابن الأنباري في الإيضاح من قول عمر بن الخطاب. ورواه ابن أبي شيبة عن أبي بن كعب موقوفا.*
*هذا ما وقفت عليه وجزاكم الله خيرا.*
*تنبيه:*
*أخي الحبيب طالب علم السنة حفظكم الله تعالى هذا الرابط لم يعمل معي.*
*فالرجاء تعديله لكي نستفيد بما فيه إن شاء الله تعالى.*

----------


## طالب علم السنة

الأخ الفاضل عمرو 
الرابط يعمل جيداً ، وقد جربته الآن ثانية ، 
وللفائدة أنقل لكم ما فيه :

تنبيه بشأن أثر (( تعلموا العربية وعلموها للناس))

الحمد لله والسلام على رسول الله 

أما بعد
فقد سررت جدا وشعرت بالبهجة والفرح عندما رأيت موضوع أو كدورة تدريبية للغة العربية وهذا شيئ مطلوب ومهم جدا بارك الله بالأخت الكريمة التي قامت على إحياءه وأسأل الله تعالى يجعله في ميزان حسناتها وأن يبارك الله لها في عمرها ويرزقها الخير أينما وجد
وأسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل هذه الدورة في ميزان حسنات الأخوة في الغدارة والإشراف والأعضاء المشاركين أيضا
وسأكون متواجد بها بإذن الله إن تيسر لي ذلك 

ولكن 
فؤجئت وأنا أتصفح هذه المبادرة الطيبة بتوقيع للأخت الكريمة ( حفظها الله ) رئيت شيء سائني ( ولا يسيئ للمبادرة)
فقد رأيت في التوقيع أثر منسوب زورا وبهتانا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو (( تعلمو العربية وعلموها لأولادكم))
وقد بحثت بما لدي من مراجع ( إلكترونية) فلم أجد لها أي سند أو طريق إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( فأرجو ممن يملك هذا السند أن يكتبه لنا )
ولكني وجدت هذا القول منسوب إلى سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وهذا ما وجدته
1 - ذكر الإمام البيهقي في شعب الإيمان (( أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبيد الله الحرفي ببغداد ، حدثنا أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن الزبير الكوفي ، حدثنا الحسن بن علي بن عفان ، حدثنا زيد بن الحباب ، حدثني عبد الوارث بن سعيد العنبري ، حدثني أبو مسلم منذ خمسين سنة ، أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال : « تعلموا العربية ، فإنها تزيد في المروءة ))
2- وروى أيضا عن الحسن رضي الله عنه أنه قال ((أو ما بلغك عن كتاب عمر أنه كتب :تعلموا العربية وتفقهوا في الدين وأحسنوا عبارة الرؤيا ))
3- وروى الإمام أبن أبي شيبة في مصنفه (( حدثنا يحيى بن آدم قال حدثنا حماد بن زيد قال حدثنا واصل مولى ابن عيينة عن يحيى بن عقيل عن يحيى بن يعمر عن أبي بن كعب قال : تعلموا العربية كما تعلمون حفظ القرآن.))
4- وروى اللإمام الخطيب البغدادي في كتابه الجامع لأخلاق الراوي والسامع (( أنا أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبيد الله الحربي ، أنا علي بن محمد بن الزبير المكي الكوفي ، نا الحسن بن علي بن عفان العامري ، نا زيد بن الحباب ، حدثني عبد الوارث بن سعيد العنبري ، قال : حدثني أبو مسلم ، منذ خمسين سنة أن عمر بن الخطاب ، قال : « تعلموا العربية فإنها تزيد في المروءة » ))
5- وروى الإمام ابن عبد البر بسنده في كتابه جامع بيان العلم وفضله ((وحدثناه أيضا محمد بن عبد الله بن الحكم ، قال حدثنا محمد بن معاوية بن عبد الرحمن ، ثنا أبو خليفة الفضل بن الحباب قال : نا محمد بن كثير ، ثنا شعبة ، عن عاصم الأحول ، عن أبي عثمان قال : كان في كتاب عمر رضي الله عنه : تعلموا العربية ))
6- وفي التاريخ الكبير لإبن عساكر قال بعد أن ذكر السند ((سمعت الشافعي يقول تعلموا العربية فإنها تثبت الفضل وتزيد في المروءة ))
وروي أيضاً في كتب أخرى لا داع لذكرها

فمن هنا يتبين لنا أن الحيث المذكور لا يمت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بصلة وإنما ذكر بأسانيد ( لا أعرف صحتها ولم أبحث بها بعد ) إلى سيدنا عمر رضي الله عنه
فأرجوا من الأخت الكريمة شطب هذا القول من توقيعها أو تغيير نسبته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى عمر بن الخطاب 

هذا 
وقد كتبت ما كتبته دفاعا عن حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ووالله ليس لي أي مبتغى غير هذا إلا الأجر والثواب من الله سبحانه وتعالى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انتهي ما قاله الأخ الكريم .

----------


## عمرو بن عباس السروجي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الحبيب وبارك الله لنا وللمسلمين فيكم وفي علمكم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*تعلموا العربية فإنها من دينكم*

----------


## ريمه الخاني

> الأخ الفاضل عمرو 
> الرابط يعمل جيداً ، وقد جربته الآن ثانية ، 
> وللفائدة أنقل لكم ما فيه :
> 
> تنبيه بشأن أثر (( تعلموا العربية وعلموها للناس))
> 
> الحمد لله والسلام على رسول الله 
> 
> أما بعد
> ...


شكرا للتوضيح، فقد وجدت كتابا من كتب تبسيط النحو والإعراب وضع فيه هذا النص قبل المقدمة على أنه حديث شريف، وعليه فأظن أن هذا يخدش  اسم المؤلف.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ريمه الخاني
					

شكرا للتوضيح، فقد وجدت كتابا من كتب تبسيط النحو والإعراب وضع فيه هذا النص قبل المقدمة على أنه حديث شريف، وعليه فأظن أن هذا يخدش  اسم المؤلف.


لكن ينتبه ما لم يكن صاحب هذا الكتاب يتهم بالكذب المتعمد، فإنه كما هو مذكور كتاب مجاله تبسيط النحو والإعراب وليس حديث ولا فقه.
 يعني يؤخذ منه ما كان في نحو وإعراب ولا يؤخذ منه الحديث بل يتحرى فيه ويعقب عليه في ذلك إن أخطأ وهذا هو ما يملي عليه الإنصاف.
وكما قال الذهبي في أحد الرواة: " شيعي جلد، لكنه صدوق، قلنا صدقه، وعليه بدعته".
بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم.*

----------

